

LenPEG: Image compression at a 6,291,456 to one ratio - aarongough
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/lenpeg.html

======
0x7feb38ad
Reminds me of BARF (<http://mattmahoney.net/dc/barf.html>)

------
khafra
Not the most flexible DSL I've ever seen.

------
elblanco
Hilarious.

